# Valentine's Day Rootz Shaped Box Giveaway



## ro6666lt

OK Guys, here's where you enter the Rootz Shaped Box Giveaway. Remember to Follow these Instructions when submitting your entry, or else you will be disqualified.
You must be a dev/themer with content currently available on RootzWiki
The picture of your box MUST have your dev/themer name in it, no exceptions
Include the specs of your current rig
You can't have won any RootzWiki prizes before
Your current box can run ANY OS, we don't care.









































Alright, have at it! Remeber, the contest winner will be chosen on February 14, 2012. Best luck to All!


----------



## HeyItsLou

I wantz the RootzBox!!!!​


----------



## Fabolous

Here's my sad sad machine 










Specs:

AMD Phenom 9950 BE 2.6GHz Quad Core
ATI Radeon 4670
4GB DDR2
500 GB HDD
Ubuntu 11.10 x64 Desktop


----------



## cr5315

'Tis a Dell Inspiron 15 and a Google cr48
The Dell has: 
2.0GHz dual core 
4GB RAM 
300GB HDD 
Win7 Ultimate	
The monitor in the middle is attached to the Dell

The cr48 has:
1.6GHz Intel Atom
No idea how much RAM
16GB SDD
Linux Mint 12


----------



## adamthecashew

Here is my poor lappy that I SSH into @poitee's buildbox on.
I dont even have a buildbox of my own! Would love to get my own box at home to build with!
Current Specs:
Asus P50IJ-x1
Intel Pentium Dual Core T4300 2.1 ghz
4g DDR2 ram
320gb hard drive
Ubuntu 11.10 64 bit / Windows 7 dual booted
everything past that is nothing even worth mentioning on this machine lol


----------



## xoomdev

My sad laptop as a desktop. Builds ICS in...2 hrs..lol


----------



## xoomdev

syaoran12 said:


> Here is my poor lappy that I SSH into @poitee's buildbox on.
> I dont even have a buildbox of my own! Would love to get my own box at home to build with!


Worse yet....you have a broken pipe it seems


----------



## adamthecashew

xoomdev said:


> Worse yet....you have a broken pipe it seems


hahahaha yeah my session timed out as i already had gummy built









I think i wanna know how many of these pictures are taken from a Galaxy Nexus LOL


----------



## Ezekeel

Wow.

I was thinking about shooting some pictures of my crappy 2.3GHz Core2Duo desktop in its 10 year old case and 15 year old CRT monitor. Since it I cannot win it this would have been just for fun and to show that one can develop also on machines that would be called outdated today.

But I must say that to my surprise I really have nothing to complain. Some of the hardware shown in this thread is that terrible I would not consider developing on it if it was the last bit of technology stranded with me on a deserted island - not even if a bunch of cannibals would threaten to eat me alive I if do not write them a custom kernel.

Poor guys.


----------



## x13thangelx

syaoran12 said:


> I think i wanna know how many of these pictures are taken from a Galaxy Nexus LOL


Me too.

Dell Latitude D830










specs:
core 2 duo t7700 @ 2.4 ghz
intel 965pm chipset w/ nvidia quadro nvs 140m
2gb ddr2 667mhz ram

Havent tried building ICS on it, gave up after the Satellite M305-s4822 it replaced took 3 and a half hours to build.

Should also probably note that I don't even own this. Its being borrowed from someone indefinitely since said Satellite died.


----------



## Whitehawkx

.


----------



## joelz9614

My school laptop or my dev machine lol actually its my whole familys laptop i just get to use it more 










I'd love a rootzbox  happy valentines


----------



## Jonathon

Anyone who has followed my tweets recently you will know that I have just spent my savings on building my own mega box, named The Beast. I don't wish to win anything, just joining in the fun







For the record, my old machine was a Sony Vaio from about 6 years ago (second hand from my uncle) with a Core Duo proc, 2GB RAM and a 160GB 5400rpm HDD with some basic NVIDIA graphics card.



















As you may be able to tell from some of the screens shown, the specs are as follows (it's very similar to the RootzBox):
Intel Core i7 2600k
Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3 mobo
Corsair TX-650 650W PSU
Sapphire Radeon HD 6870 1GB
16 GB GEIL 1600/1700mhz performance RAM
120 GB OCZ Agility 3 SSD
1 TB Seagate SATA3 HDD
LiteOn DVD reader
Fractal Design Define R3 Black case

Dell 23" LED Monitor
Logitec speakers
Mac OS X Lion (Hackintosh!)
Magic Trackpad
Apple Wireless Keyboard

Please don't hate because I went the hackintosh route, I wanted a challenge and also I have nothing against Apple in the desktop space (mobile is a different story on the other hand). This machine is as fast as hell, and with specs very similar to the RootzBox I have no doubt in saying whoever is lucky enough to get it will have one beast of a machine on their hands!

Cheers guys, and happy Australia Day!


----------



## Mortem Tuam

This started off as my school laptop and I used it to get my B.S. in Networking. It was during that time I discovered Photoshop and gfxs, I've been running with this laptop for almost 2 years now. It's not top notch but it has gotten me through a ton of wallpapers and icons and my Aeris theme.

Dell Studio 15
Core i3
Basic GFXs card - this needs some upgrading
8GB RAM - just upgraded cause I could barely run C4D and Photoshop together.
500GB SATA HD
Windows 7 Pro
Nothing else special, I went as cheap as I could.

would love to win this rootz box, I've had several machines come and go, but it's safe to say they had nothing even close to the specs on that rootz box!
Thanks for the chance to win!

EDIT: I just noticed my wife spelled my name wrong!!







DOH! LMAO...I called and asked her to send me a pic and she spells my name wrong *facepalm*


----------



## hesh.monster

Removed


----------



## bedwa

HP 210 Netbook is my "Devbook" as I call it.

Intel Atom 1.66 ghz, 1 GB ram, 250GB HD, Ubuntu 10.11. It's good enough for kernels, and for the occasional build (when I compiled the CM7 Kang for Infuse myself) of Gingerbread.... if you want to take 8 hours to build it with. It works, but is REALLY sad for anything more than just kernel work.
























Though as you can see, I have swagged it out with stickers.

If I win, I'll pass along this device onto someone else... (passing it forward.  )

Edit: Had to include the pic, instead of the link. (D'OH!)


----------



## NickxxSfk

I know I'm not a recognized Dev, but I can't exactly buiold too much on my mom's old computer. I do have a project in Tbolt forum. Tried to build CM7 and this would barely even do that. It took two hours to compile then it just errored constantly. And after paying for school I have no money to upgrade to newer system. Hopefully somehow I can get this so I can spend nearly every moment I can developing for the Tbolt and whatever else device I can pick up along the way from friends.

Processor: Intel Pentium D 2.8 GHz
RAM: 1.0 GB DDR II SDRAM
Hard Drive : 80 GB
Ubuntu 11.04 (Won't run anything higher)


----------



## prash

Removing myself from the contest, I have decent enough system now that I can build stuff with, goodluck to whoever wins!.

Dude its a Dell.

Here is mah PC COMPUTA

I guess an upgrade would probably be good for my theme-makin and devvin life.

But hey it runs MS Paint and thats all that matters <3
http://db.pra.sh/pccomputa.jpg
(It must be a decade old by now, barely runs more than 2 programs at a time, and yes thats a Sony CDR drive sticking out of it, cus its gangasta like that)

Specs include AMD Athelon 600mhz processor (Athelon was the first to come out with 1Ghz processors, but this was RIGHT before that)
Windows 98 SE
Photoshop 7 (cus it doesn't go any higher with these specs)
512mb RAM

Hand built in like 2000 as Gradumation present to myself. Used to run the internet on AOL so fast (!)


----------



## mwielgosz

Hello,
I am in DIRE need of a development machine








Sadly, there is no way I would be able to afford one anytime soon as my job pays just enough to pay rent and cover food for my daughter, pregnant girlfriend, and myself. I'm praying that this contest will work out for me









*My current development machine:*
Acer AX1700-U3700A

*Specifications:*
Intel Dual Core E2220 2.4gHz
4 GB DDR2
640GB SATA HDD
56k modem (replaced with WiFi card in it's ONLY PCI-E slot)
Gentoo Linux compiled from scratch (which takes two days to fully rebuild on this machine)

This computer has NO room for expansion. You cannot add hard drives, cdroms, or extra RAM. It has absolutely 0 PCI slots and only one PCI-E slot which I use for the WiFi card that I had to purchase separately. I bought the computer third-hand from a friend as it was an upgrade from the laptop that I was developing on.

I develop Crossbones ROM, and building ICS on it takes anywhere from 4 to 6 hours, depending on whether or not Java crashes because it runs out of memory (which may happen multiple times during a single build). Even compiling one app in the ROM (like Settings for example) will take 10 minutes without using make clean! That makes it a real PITA when you are making small source changes and need to recompile to test while coding new features for my ROM.

*Pictures:* (click to enlarge)







Side view (I cleaned the dust off the side about a week ago)







Front/Side

The tower itself is an extremely odd sized form factor. The DVDRW sits vertical. Half of the USB ports on the front of the machine do not function at all.

Thank you for giving me the opportunity to enter this contest. I'm crossing my fingers hoping I will win this dev machine. It will definitely allow me to build better ROMs for the community. I work very hard on my ROMs and am extremely proud of my work. Having this dev box would greatly benefit both myself and the community as a whole


----------



## jta462

mwielgosz said:


> Hello,
> I am in DIRE need of a development machine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, there is no way I would be able to afford one anytime soon as my job pays just enough to pay rent and cover food for my daughter, pregnant girlfriend, and myself. I'm praying that this contest will work out for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My current development machine:*
> Acer AX1700-U3700A
> 
> *Specifications:*
> Intel Dual Core E2220 2.4gHz
> 4 GB DDR2
> 640GB SATA HDD
> 56k modem (replaced with WiFi card in it's ONLY PCI-E slot)
> Gentoo Linux compiled from scratch (which takes two days to fully rebuild on this machine)
> 
> This computer has NO room for expansion. You cannot add hard drives, cdroms, or extra RAM. It has absolutely 0 PCI slots and only one PCI-E slot which I use for the WiFi card that I had to purchase separately. I bought the computer third-hand from a friend as it was an upgrade from the laptop that I was developing on.
> 
> I develop Crossbones ROM, and building ICS on it takes anywhere from 4 to 6 hours, depending on whether or not Java crashes because it runs out of memory (which may happen multiple times during a single build). Even compiling one app in the ROM (like Settings for example) will take 10 minutes without using make clean! That makes it a real PITA when you are making small source changes and need to recompile to test while coding new features for my ROM.


yes im getting tired of complaints on builds crashing, compiling, etc. in short mwielgosz deserves this and more importantly NEEDS this. if you would like to know why, i suggest taking a look at his github and the true quality of his work. In addition be sure to peek in to his current development Crossbones Crespo4g, Crespo, and Toro.


----------



## JBirdVegas

well its not much but she has this sweet sticker on it :~P








...I may or may not have the same sticker on my vehicle :-/


----------



## Serious

Here is my current and only laptop which I have had for 3+ years. I use it for work and rom deving. I currently am using ubuntu, but it's laggy as hell.










Specs:
Intel Centrino Processor
2 GB Installed RAM
130GB Harddrive
Rest of the specs aren't really worth noting.

Would love to get a decent computer to work with!


----------



## bedwa

jta462 said:


> yes im getting tired of complaints on builds crashing, compiling, etc. in short mwielgosz deserves this and more importantly NEEDS this. if you would like to know why, i suggest taking a look at his github and the true quality of his work. In addition be sure to peek in to his current development Crossbones Crespo4g, Crespo, and Toro.


While I did put in an entry of my own, I do have to agree. I may not have delved into rom building yet, but he has (I've tested for him) and i commend him for working with that desktop for compiling ICS of all roms at that.


----------



## rafyvitto

Well here's mine, i call her... Rusty Bucketz LOL xD

Athlon x2 64
4gb ram
500gb hard drive(laptop harddrive YEAH!)
geforce 8800gts(rusty bucket companion YEAH!) for real my gpu has rust just like the case xD

Front:








Backher more shameless part)


----------



## jpaulwaite

No teasing 

Asus PRO5DI
Pentium t4500 2.3ghz dual core, 800mhz fsb
4 gigs ram
64-bit win7
onboard video

it works....sort of. LOL


----------



## Kejar31

Well since others are making their opinions known, I am going to go ahead and throw mine out there









While I am in no need of a new system (personally have a hex core with 16 gig of ram on a 64 gig ssd) Syaoran12 and XoomDev are both in need and deserve to win IMHO&#8230;

They have been two of the instrumental devs in creating many of the tweeks and addons that anyone with an ICS based phone enjoy up till this point. As in the originators of these mods not kangers.. Things such as the softkey mods, Lockscreen mods, Battery and clock mods the list goes on and on&#8230; Not only that they are both willing to share these mods and addons with the community as a whole...

I think you will find that find that both Syaoran12 and XoomDev will vouch for one another and I am sure others would step up such as Romanbb and vouch for both devs.

Nuff said :


----------



## imnuts

Core 2 Duo
4GB RAM
2 non-working optical drives








~1TB of storage
ASUS P5B Deluxe Wifi Mobo
Running Win 7 with virtualbox for ROM/Kernel work
DROID Charge, displaying my nick

Takes 15-20 minutes to build a kernel and 5+hrs to build an AOSP ROM


----------



## siulmagic

PC Name: My World
Specs:
AMD Phenom II x2 @ 3.7ghz
4gb of ram
Geforce gtx550 Ti 1gb
Seagate 500gb HDD sata

This pc is for mostly gaming and deving

Rootzwiki wootz


----------



## gflam

Not an official dev on your website but i wrote boot manager with conap and it's on your index page right now that's got to count for something right 

Anyway here's my 3 year old laptop (could really use a new dev machine







)

I run a 3 year old toshiba satelite a305-s6905

*Specs (I think these are the worst yet lol) *
Dual core intel 2 duo at 2.0ghz
3gb sdram
320gb hdd










Best give away i've ever seen thanks a ton for that front page post by the way and really hope i win. I could really use a new computer my machines getting old now and with college I haven't had the money to get a new machine. 
Hope to win if not congrats to whoever does thanks guys for the great give away and thanks again for the second front page post you guys are impressive i'll have to spend more time here


----------



## termleech

My current rig. Samsung Princeton, 1.3Ghz Core i3, 8GB RAM. I usually farm off most of my compiling to friends right now (thanks t0dbld).


----------



## jay2487

My box, straight Frankenstein jay2487


----------



## baadnewz

Dell XPS l502x

Specs.

CPU Type QuadCore Intel Core i7-2630QM, 2600 MHz (26 x 100)
System Memory 8086 MB (DDR3-1333 DDR3 SDRAM)
Kingston HyperX 120 GB SSD
640 GB Toshiba Secondary HDD
Intel 6230 _N wifi card


----------



## KinGDaViD63

I need it for theming and my future development training, rom making, and just contributing to the growth and development on RooTz Wiki! ;-)

Specs - Windows 7
Intel Pentium P6200
17.3" HD Screen
4 GB DDR3 Memory
320 GB HDD

Dont know if it's random or not the winner, but im sure some people need it worse than i do, i see some old rigs here and if i dont win it's all good... for the fun of it.. !


----------



## Mastur Mynd

Just wanted to say this is awesome! I almost wish i didn't win the Gnex =/

I got a piece of crap acer with broken [P] and [E] keys and I can't get linux drivers for it ANYWHERE

This is definitely gonna be a V-day to remember for one lucky dev/themer


----------



## iceandfire

Satellite from Toshiba.

Specs:
Intel centrino duo 1.73 gHz
1 Gig of ram
160 Gig HDD
Onboard intel graphics

Would really love to win this beast. Will compile those bulky ics builds even quickly. Thanks rootzwiki


----------



## djdarkknight96

I want the Rootzbox​







eMachines E627​
General
Type: MidsizeBundled OS: Windows (7)
Display
Screen size: 15.6 inches
Screen resolution: Other (1366 x 768)
Aspect ratio: 16:9
Screen type: LCD (Active, Color, Backlit, CCFL)
Screen surface: Matte / anti-glareProcessor
 Processor make: AMDCPU family: Athlon 64 (mobile)
CPU model: TF-20Processor speed: 1.6 GHz
Number of cores: Single-core
Cache size: 512 KB L2 cacheOptical media
Optical drive: Yes
Disc loading type: Tray loading
Readable optical media: DVD, CD
Optical write support: Yes
Writable optical media: DVD, CD
Writable DVD formats: DVD-R (8x, DL [double layer]), DVD-RW, DVD+R (8x, DL [double layer]), DVD+RW
CD formats: CD-R, CD-RWNetworking
WiFi: 802.11 b, gWiFi encryption: WEP, WPA, WPA2Ethernet: 10/100 [Fast Ethernet]Additional specs
Video
Graphics adapter: IntegratedGraphics (integrated): ATI (Radeon)GPU model: HD3200Video RAM: 256 MBMemory type: SharedVideo outputs: VGAMemory details
RAM bus / speed: DDR2 (667)Memory package: 200-pin SODIMMRAM slots: 2 slots (total)
2 slots (occupied)Maximum RAM: 4 GB (system)
2 GB (per module)Storage details
Storage interface: SATA (3.0 Gbps)System
Chipset: ATIChipset model: 780g mobileSystem bus speed: 667 MHzEnvironmental
System cooling: Fan-cooledOther features​Special feature: Cracked by my kids fighting over who gets to play on it next!!!​Monitor: Acer AL1912 19"​
I NEEDZ A ROOTZBOX BADLY!!!!​


----------



## b16

Wow, keep them coming guys, we even got an e-machines in here. Best of luck to all!


----------



## dustinmj

Intel Q9650 quad (3ghz)
4GB DDR3
2 x ATI Radeon 1GB 4870HD (Crossfired)
1000w PS
2 x 7400rpm sata (1.5TB total)


----------



## JBirdVegas

I'm really surprised how many people are running Windows


----------



## tekahuna

JBirdVegas said:


> I'm really surprised how many people are running Windows


I know...


----------



## tekahuna

*tekahuna's 1st Generation MacBook Pro*​*w/Intel CoreDuo 2.16GHz(32-bit), 2GB RAM(maxed), 320GB Western Digital Scorpio Black 7200rpm*​*Guest Appearances by*​
*Motorola Droid RAZR *​Stock ROM, Overclocked to 1275MHz via Milestone Overclock Kernel Module ported to Motorola OMAP4 devices by tekahuna​
*LG Thrill 4G*​CM7 Nightlies, Overclocked to 1188MHz via OPPtimizer Projekt Kernel Module developed by tekahuna​
*Android Wifi Tether 3.1 in AP/Infrastructure Mode on Motorola Droid RAZR*​tekahuna is an active commiter to Android Wifi Tether, having been instrumental in porting AP/Infrastructure Mode to the following devices:​_Motorola Droid X, Motorola Droid 2, Motorola Droid 2 Global, Motorola Defy, Motorola Milestone, Motorola Droid 3_​_Motorola Droid Bionic, Motorola Atrix 2, Motorola Droid RAZR, Motorola Droid RAZR Maxx_​_LG Thrill 4G, LG Optimus 3D, Samsung Galaxy Nexus, and others..._​








Image taken by Droid X running RevNumbers CM4DX(an old build from November '11. This primarily does game duty for my 2 year old son)

*Full Specifications*​*Apple 1st Generation MacBook Pro(*Purchased Nov. 2006 as refurb, when 2nd gen MBP was released*)*​*CPU*: Intel CoreDuo 2.16GHz Dual Core Processor(32-bit, no Hyperthreading)​*RAM*: 2GB OWC 667MHz DDR-2 (Maxed Out, upgraded from 1GB stock)​*Graphics: *256MB ATI Radeon X1600​*Storage*: 320GB Western Digital Scorpio Black 7200rpm (upgraded from 120GB 5400rpm stock)​*Optical:* Matshita UJ-857 DVD-R(broken, was replaced once under warranty, replacement broke)​
*Why do I need the RootzBox?* Have you tried compiling on a 32bit Intel Mac? It's no fun, and it's put a damper on my ability to dig deeper in to AOSP. I haven't been able to successfully compile AOSP since Froyo. I need Snow Leopard to run Pro Tools on this Mac for Music Production(I'm also a Recording Engineer, and this MBP has recorded and edited quite a few songs, and even held down Room B at Sick Wid It Record's Compound). Set up for Development and Music Production, I've got like 10GB free after ~4hrs of building CM7 for LG Thrill 4G(borked build from all the 32bit workarounds, and inability to run the "cool" toolchains like linaro or sourcery, which everyone else does).​
*What OS would I run on the RootzBox?* Linux. Leaning towards Fedora, though I'd probably test Ubuntu, Gentoo, Mint, Win7 & MacOS X Lion. Might set it up as a server, and go headless. Or do it all, and just go nutty with the RootzBox!​
*What would I use the RootzBox for?* OPPtimize that bad boy!!! But really, setup a stable development environment to: Continue the development of Overclocking Kernel Modules for OMAP4 devices. Continue bringing advancements, and AP/Infrastructure mode support on new devices in Android Wifi Tether. Learn more about, Build, Port, Mod, and Contribute to AOSP/CMx, with the intent on helping create a stable base for OMAP4 devices(). I'm trying to save up for a new machine to move my Development on to, and winning the RootzBox would free up resources that I may focus on getting a Galaxy Nexus sooner, giving me another 4G device to swap with my RAZR, and a stable platform on with which to incorporate my own ideas into the AOSP base, which would be adapted to other OMAP devices. Swapping with my DroidX, and blowing SIM cards is not really a viable option for me.​


----------



## Mortem Tuam

JBirdVegas said:


> I'm really surprised how many people are running Windows


I should have put in my entry that my Dell is dual boot ubuntu and win7. I had a macbook late 2007, but sold it to buy the galaxy note

Sent using RootzWiki Premium App


----------



## Mastur Mynd

JBirdVegas said:


> I'm really surprised how many people are running Windows


Believe me... If i could be running linux and still have internet access I wouldn't be on windows...


----------



## redsox985

I think I'm going to learn to theme really fast lol. My 2001 Dell needs to be replaced. 3Ghz single core processor, 2.25GB RAM, 300GB HDD, 256MB dedicated video RAM, XP Home Edition 32bit. I think it serves more use as a blunt force weapon than a computer.


----------



## bubby323

I'm still stuck with this old laptop, running Ubuntu. I would definitely appreciate the upgrade. I currently ssh into a development box that has moderate specifications compared to the Presario v2000 I'm using.

I am the unofficial maintainer for Cyanogenmod 7 on the Epic 4G Touch, and a new development box would help out with the CM9 builds I'm working on.

*November 2005 - Compaq/HP - Notebook - 12 inch - 256 MB RAM - Windows XP - Intel CPU - 40 GB disk - 1.4 GHz CPU - Intel GPU - With DVD Drive - 1280 x 768 - Touchpad - Widescreen - 5.3 pound*

If I was to win the development box from the community here at RootzWiki I would donate this laptop to another developer in need of something to do simple jobs with. For what it is worth it runs Linux in general like a champ with the specs that restrain it.

On a side note, I think it's cool that RootzWiki reaches out to the community time and time again with contests like this, it's alot more personal than XDA Developers ever was when I was around those parts.

The transition here was a nice one, anybody lurking these forums to check out the entries that is a dev, I highly recommend jumping shift over here in conjunction to XDA or all together. I did it, and I haven't thought twice about looking back.


----------



## aeroevan

Here's my machine, a ThinkPad T410:









Specs:
CPU: Intel Core i7 M 620 @ 2.67GHz
RAM: 4G
HD: Samsung 128G SSD
GPU: NVIDIA Corporation GT218 [NVS 3100M] (rev a2)
OS: Linux (opensuse-factory, gnome 3.3.4 on linux 3.3-rc2)

Takes ~2 hours to build CM9









My workstation (lol) is an old sony vaio P4 system with 1G RAM and a failing HD...


----------



## lifezaglitch

Custom Made Machine:
Processor: AMD FX-6100 Zambezi 3.3GHz OverClocked ( 6 Cores)
RAM: 8GB : 4GB x 2 DDR3
Video Card: Diamon Radeon HD 6750 1GB DDR5
550W Power Supply
250GB Sata 6gb/s HD








*







*


----------



## Mustang302LX

Ok guys this is a contest thread. Keep it clean!


----------



## HeyItsLou

JBirdVegas said:


> I'm really surprised how many people are running Windows


I second that.


----------



## b16

8 days left. Submit your post you compiling animals.


----------



## mali100

My PC in a Nokia 7210 ( http://www.camerapho...okia-7210-2.jpg )look-alike case.
Contains a Pentium M 2GHz and runs Kubuntu.


----------



## b16

3 DAYS GUYS!!!


----------



## smokin1337

Well i'm not an official dev here yet but here is my "stationary laptop"










Specs:

AMD Turion x64 2.00 GHz
3GB Ram
Windows 7

It can't be moved as soon as i unplug it, it shuts down. And it takes FOREVER to build anything lol.


----------



## SynisterWolf

My laptop hooked up to a bigger screen.

specs:

* Fujitsu LIFEBOOK AH531 15.6" Notebook - Intel Core i5 i5-2410M 2.30 GHz *

1gb decicated ATI video
upgraded to 8gb of ram
Wireless keyboard and mouse.
50' Samsung LCD 1080p tv as my monitor.


----------



## boost192

Sad my Ubuntu machine will not give me a display all the sudden oh well. Looks like I have to get it working again


----------



## deVorteX

Shot at 2012-02-13









Shot at 2012-02-13









Shot at 2012-02-13

There is it, a sad little Dell inspiron e1505. As you can see, nowadays, it primarily sits and runs xbmc standalone on my old sony tv. That's my droid X on top of it. I'd love to have a new rig, this thing is on it's last let, and it's only got half that leg left.

Good luck everyone. Happy V-Day!


----------



## Dees_Troy

Link to my most recent work.

Current system specs:
Lenovo Thinkpad X60
Core 2 Duo 2.0GHz
4GB DDR2 RAM, dual channel, only 3GB usable due to chipset limitations
120GB OCZ Agility 3 SSD, but stuck on SATA1 1.5Gb/s due to chipset
Intel integrated video from 945 chipset
1024x768 12" display
It's about 5 years old, but the SSD makes it fairly usable.


----------



## DcoMbl

Some of my work on Rootz:
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/6648-miui-icon-pack-iphonious-iphonious-cubed/
[working on adding all of my content to a single Rootz thread]

HP Pavilion G4 -
2.5ghz Dual Core AMD that runs at 93C , all the time.
500GB HD - 7200 RPM [Seagate ftw]
256mb onboard video ram. weaksuace.
14" screen with plug in 21" extra monitor [dell]
wired dell keyboard
awesome, awesome Logitech Anywhere MX mouse
4Gigs of DDR3

please rootz, be my valentine


----------



## jellybellys

congratz to the winner? who was it?


----------



## tekahuna

jellybellys said:


> My sad laptop as a desktop. Builds ICS in...2 hrs..lol


----------



## gflam

Congrats you're a lucky man 

Sent from my evo 3d at 1.8ghz


----------

